# Help



## Amomof5today (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi. I don’t know what to do? My husband won’t talk to me it’s been 6 days now! He walks away whenever I enter a room and tells the kids he can’t be in the same room as me. On Sunday we were arguing because I didn’t agree with a punishment he gave our son. Then he said “I can’t talk with you about this anymore. Can’t waste any more brain damage on you.” So I wrote back “sorry your brain is damaged” being sarcastic. 
He said “f... you you are blocked, don’t talk to me for a week.”
He won’t even talk to me about a car repair, or anything. I told him I was sorry about the brain comment.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

When a husband or wife tells their partner to f-off, it indicates to me a lack of respect. Possibly from both partners. It also indicates that fair fighting isn't occurring. 

He told you he wasn't going to speak to you for a week. Apparently he's keeping his word.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Amomof5today said:


> Hi. I don’t know what to do? My husband won’t talk to me it’s been 6 days now! He walks away whenever I enter a room and tells the kids he can’t be in the same room as me. On Sunday we were arguing because I didn’t agree with a punishment he gave our son. Then he said “I can’t talk with you about this anymore. *Can’t waste any more brain damage on you.” So I wrote back “sorry your brain is damaged” being sarcastic.*
> He said “f... you you are blocked, don’t talk to me for a week.”
> 
> He won’t even talk to me about a car repair, or anything. I told him I was sorry about the brain comment.


He set himself up for that brain comment.. lol

Does he do this often?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Sounds like you are a mom of SIX.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Amomof5today said:


> He won’t even talk to me about a car repair, or anything. I told him I was sorry about the brain comment.


 So you actually _*apologized *_to this abusive POS for your 'brain' retort to him after all that UNACCEPTABLE verbal abuse he's been dumping on you and continues to dump on you????

I can see why he gets away with it. He's probably done it for years.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

So, if he won't talk to you, IGNORE him completely. If he wants to act childish, then treat him like that. He's being ridiculous. If he's mad and has an issue, he should be an adult and TALK about it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you aware the silent treatment is a form of abuse? Well it is. And I’m sure this isn’t the first time he’s done this, right? Won’t be the last. Ignore him completely. Go on with life like he died. Then try to figure out why you want to be with someone who abuses and disrespects you this way, because this will not change. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

